# VW Passat Electronic hand brake issues



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone had problems with the electronic hand brake /parking brake (EPB) on their B6 Passat?

I had mine jam on a fortnight ago and the car was stranded and couldn't be moved. The AA came out and discovered the rear near side caliper was stuck. The car was recovered to my local dealer who diagnosed a seized caliper and cracked electric motor. This was repaired and I was charged £509.

I had the car back 4 days and I had a very similar problem although this time it appeared to be the opposite side caliper. So a potential bill for the same again. I managed to free it off myself and for the time being I am using the car with no hand brake or auto hold function.

I started doing some digging and it turns out that doggy rear calipers are common and in the USA get replaced FREE OF CHARGE if/when they fail. 

I have been in touch with VW UK Customer services who were supposed to get back in touch with me by Wednesday but so far still have not been in touch to "let me know my options" I am furious that they replace them for free in the states but just expect us Brits to pay over a grand! If I don't get any joy with VW then I will be taking his further.

Anyone else had probs with their EPB / rear calipers?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

It's the alloy housing of the electronic that corrodes and siezes up not the hydraulic side.
You shouldn't really wind the hydraulic side either as this can cause internal faults/damage.
They have to to be done with a diag machine to firstly wind back the electronic side, which then allows the hydraulic side to be wound in.
Brake pedal is then pumped up and then electronic side is wound back and reset.

Did you wind the caliper piston back in to free it off? If so the caliper is seized in off position


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I never even took the wheel off. When it gave me the fault message for the second caliper I jacked the car up and the wheel wouldn't turn. I dropped it back down and tried to see if the car would go forward or back which it wouldn't. I disconnected the battery and left it for five mins then connected it up and pressed the EPB button a few times and on one occasion it released so I haven't used it since. 

The thing that's pi$$3d me off more than anything is that the manufacturer of the caliper (TRW) redesigned the electric motor as they knew there were issues with them. VW know there are issues with them as they replace them for free in the US but we are expected to pay for them!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, 1018 quid to fix a handbrake!, new cars are scary!, i priced a part for the girlfriends handbrake that snapped , 22 quid!, like you say it isnt fair that it doesnt get replaced for free


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

What age is the car? I have a 2009 Passat and, touch wood, not had this problem


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Will-S said:


> What age is the car? I have a 2009 Passat and, touch wood, not had this problem


Anything 3c or newer.

Sadly evo as, this is VW all over (talking from experience) they have a lot of faults but there all known as TPIsother manafacturers are better when it comes to these situations IMO
Sme faults at done no problems but the only one that springs to mind is the ABS module repair kit, ford had this fault to as it was the same unit.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

My car is a 2008. 

Full VW service history, 47k miles, 2 owners from new (VW and then me) 

I have owned 4 VW's and have 2 currently (Passat and a Touran) and my folks have had 5 VW's and currently have 2 (CC and Golf) but if this issue is not resolved to my satisfaction then I won't be having another!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah you will regardless! 

Hope all turns out good


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

possul said:


> Yeah you will regardless!
> 
> Hope all turns out good


No seriously, I really won't! I get a discount from Ford through my employer so I could easily change brands.

Do you work for VW?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

left vw in june but tbh it wasn't the best place compared to we're i worked for before (ford)
Moved onto to better things now so I'm a way it was the best move as I wouldn't be we're I am now!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

evobaz said:


> No seriously, I really won't! I get a discount from Ford through my employer so I could easily change brands.
> 
> Do you work for VW?


Kin hell I thought I was hard done to with a full disc and pad swap and master cylinder on my bmw


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Feel your pain both mine went when i had my passat.

don't leave it as it can fry the ecu module for them.

You can get TRW parts for far less than from dealer now. They are same part.

Find a decent vag indy in your area imo. Where abouts are you?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Bigstuff said:


> Feel your pain both mine went when i had my passat.
> 
> don't leave it as it can fry the ecu module for them.
> 
> ...


I'm in Fife.

I am waiting on VW UK Customer Services calling me back to "discuss my options" I called them on Monday (the 9th) and they were supposed to call me back within 48hrs After many calls from me and not so many from them I am still waiting and its now 1 week later. Looks like VW customer services as about as reliable as Passat rear calipers.

I am just not using the EPB for the time being. If I dont get any joy from them soon then I will pay for the repair myself but then it'll be getting passed onto the press. There's NO WAY we should need to pay for these repairs in the UK when they are getting them for free in the US!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

You can get a rear caliper with motor for a lot less money from GSF or Euro's! They are O.E manufacturer too!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I know that they are made by TRW and can be had for less than VW prices. Unfortunately I only found that out after I had paid for the first one and had problems with the second one.

I will wait to see what VW UK say and then get one from somewhere if need be.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Any update evobaz?

Mine went shortly after i sold the car to a friend (oops) I think he sourced recon units...

Hope you get it sorted.

Cooks


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Any update evobaz?
> 
> Mine went shortly after i sold the car to a friend (oops) I think he sourced recon units...
> 
> ...


VW UK got in touch yesterday saying that the car needs to go in VW to be assessed. Then they will decide if VW will provide (a) NO SUPPORT , (B) 10% off or (C) 50% off.

I find it hard to believe that they are still charging folk in the UK for these repairs and yet offering them for free (up to 120k miles) in the US.

Interestingly, I have found out that Which? Magazine are investigating the issue or dodgy rear calipers either seizing on and leaving the car stranded or failing while applied - allowing the car to roll away. Which? are pressing VOSA to issue a recall notice but nothing confirmed as yet.

I just wonder if VW are forced to recall them - will customers who have had to pay for their own repairs be reimbursed???

I'll keep this thread updated:thumb:


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Phone Jim at Star Performance in dysart for a quote mate if no joy from VW. He did both of mine. Usually keeps one on his shelf they are so common to fail.

Tell him big Ewan with the Mk6 golf Tdi recommended if you do.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Bigstuff said:


> Phone Jim at Star Performance in dysart for a quote mate if no joy from VW. He did both of mine. Usually keeps one on his shelf they are so common to fail.
> 
> Tell him big Ewan with the Mk6 golf Tdi recommended if you do.


Will give him a buzz if I dont have any joy with VW:thumb:


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I had an 06 Passat and while they didnt seize on me, I heard plenty of stories at the time.

On that same car, I had to replace all 4 injectors at my own cost - well VW gave some small contribution, but I still paid a lot out....anyway, I found out a couple of years after I got rid that there had been a recall on them, called VW customer service and they refunded me the money.


----------

